# Getting Out



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

My son is suppose to get out of the Army in March of 2013. He'll make 7 yrs. the end of Jan. I have (am) very proud of him and the man that he has become!! 
My daughter in law will be coming in Dec. at Christmas break with the kids to find a house and get the kiddos in school. I have missed them so much!! 
For all of those that have served, are serving, will serve, it is so greatly appricated!! God 1st and the rest will fall into place!!
Linda


----------



## FishinCowboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks to your son for being a part of the reason I am free!!


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

I posted this back in May when I first found out that my son would be getting out of the Army. I flew to Colorado last week to drive the moving truck down to Pearland. My son couldn't get leave!! I am so happy they found a house in Pearland, now my family will only be 7 1/2 miles from me!! 
It took my daughter in law and I 3 days to drive that darn 22 ft deseil Pensky truck home. (with 2 dogs and 2 kids) At first I was scared to death but by the time I got back I could park that thing on a dime LOL ... my son is going to try to get leave for Christmas but will be back home for good in March!! 
Thanks to everybody for all your support when he was in Iraq and Afghanistan!! It is greatly appreciated. (seriously...a lot of ya'll lifted me up in those days) 
God Bless all our military; past, present and future!! God Bless America and God Bless(ed) Texas !
Linda


----------

